# Who's got the Oldest Troy-Bilt Tiller??



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

By far the most common garden tiller out there is the Troy-Bilt line... Horse, Pony, and Junior. I've posted most of the service manuals I have on Troy-Bilt tillers and judging by the # of downloads, they're are a lot of our members out there with these iconic old beast. It's amazing how many of these tillers are still out there working and how many have been passed down through families. I just posted to the manuals section an interesting file I found this morning that contains a list of production serial #'s (by month/year) for the older lines of Troy-Bilt tillers

TROY-BILT TILLER SERIAL #'S AND SHORT HISTORY.

I've only seen one of the 2,700 "Trojan Horse" tillers made from 1962-1965. With that thought, it would be interesting to see what member might have the oldest of the various Troy-Bilt tiller models based on serial #. Who's got the oldest model based on serial #, does it still operate, and does it still have the OEM engine? Post a picture to keep this from becoming a big fish "liars contest"....

Trojan Horse..... Apr-62 to Apr-67 2,700 built
Horse I... Apr-67 to Feb-78 311,000 built
Horse II... Feb-78 to Sep-82 328,000 built
Horse III... Sep-82 to Jun-87 217,000 built
Pony... Jul-76 to Jul 83 129,000 built
Junior.... Jun-81 to Jul 83 25,000 built

I just took a restored Junior to my son's in-laws in NC with Serial #M1456, but sadly I had to put a HF 6.5 Predator on it, so it doesn't have reverse.....


----------

